# Hosting My First Thanksgiving....



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This year I will be hosting my In laws and my large family (16 people) and a few stray friends for a total of 20 people at my house for the first time in my life. It is special because my in-laws are coming and also because my mom is better, but also because my DH proposed to me on T-day. So I want it to be special, but I am already stressed...

soooo....besides NOT discussing politics, ound:ound:ound: any advise for surviving my first T-day at my house?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Keep it simple and let people help!!! We have Thanksgiving at our house too and we do the turkey and mashed potatoes but my sisters bring a lot of the other stuff. Even assign a cooler of drinks to someone, it's one less thing you're responsible for. You could buy a Honeybaked Ham to have too. I make desserts and the stuffing the day before, but don't stuff your turkey until it's going in the oven.

One year I was so proud of myself because everything was coming together so well and I foolishly said, "This is great, I think I deserve an apron since I've done everything!" About that time my brother started to carve the turkey and I'd left the bag of "goop" inside it! GROSS!!! I still don't have an apron.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- nothing to worry! You must be one heck of a cook if he proposed on turkey day anyway  I think the key to success is to be prepared ahead of time with everything. I am having my in laws down and some furry relatives for the kids. I am actually excited this year to do it!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love hosting Thanskgiving! Have fun with it and plan out your schedule ahead of time. You can make it as simple or detailed as you like. (My aunt makes a schedule that shows what to do just about every five minutes - it is sooo detailed, but it keeps her on track!)

I find it very helpful to write up a list of everything you'll be serving and put it on the fridge or counter so you can make sure you remember to pull out the relish tray, the cranberry sauce, the dinner rolls or whatever else is on your list. My grandmother seemed to forget one item every year that she hosted it when she didn't do a list, so I learned to do that from her. It keeps you from having to remember every detail.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, I've only ever hosted 9 people, but I do know the best thing I ever did was make a schedule with how long each recipe would take and when I should have them done by. I started the day before and made sure to recruit hubby to chop up everything that needed to be chopped the day before so the day of I could just throw it together. The schedule I made was a life saver! I knew what time I needed to get up, what time the turkey needed to be in by, which side dishes needed to be rotated around the oven (my next kitchen, I want double ovens), etc. Without that, I'm pretty sure I would have been tearing my hair out.

Most of all, though, have fun and put your relatives to work if/when they offer! My reasoning is that if they offer, then they can help!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, LOL, we posted the schedule thing at the same time! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Schedules are lifesavers for big dinners like this and make the whole day a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Drink lots of wine.....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Drink lots of wine.....


ound:

Missy,
I don't think I've ever had quite that many people before--but I also make lists! I do it way early and then list all the ingredients I need and check them off so I don't forget something at the store or in the dish!ound:

We usually have overnight guests and I make a big pot of chili for the night before as it is easy and handy.

We often have buffet style Thanksgiving dinners too(small dining room set).

Most of all---enjoy yourself and take the time to laugh! You'll be a great hostess!:thumb:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Missy---ME TOO! :grouphug:*


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Missy,

How exciting - you will do fine! I am the one to host our family parties
and holidays and even if there are bumps it will turn out fine.

Hint: You might not want to discuss politics!!!ound:ound:ound:

I have a killer Cherry Cheesecake recipe that everyone loves, a 
DELICIOUS Pumpkin Roll, and everyones favorite that I would be banned
from hosting if I didn't serve - Our Famous Cheese Peas. People
who hate peas loves this recipe - so simple.

I will have anywhere between 18 - 30 people over sometimes.

OH - one other thing - if you make the dressing, you can cut up the onions, celery, etc. ahead of time and freeze them.
My mom cuts it up a few days before and freezes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Missy- you will do great. I have hossted Thanksgiving for the last few years with 22 people down to maybe 18 people, depending on who is in town. This year, due to my broken arm, I told everyone that I am willing to do it but need help. So my sister is doing desserts and potatoes (cause I cant peel potatoes), Parents are doing veggies and fruit salad, brothers family is doing bread, and sister, wine. So everyone helps in some way.

#1 PLAN PLAN PLAN - set a table chart - I can only fit 10 around my dining room table, so I need to plan where to place addl. tables & chairs. 
#2 - I always set my table a few days in advance - it is one less thing you need to worry about!! 
#3 - I have started making it a Buffett since we have so many people at so many tables. I use sterno trays, so everything stays hot! We do our toast and then everyone digs in. 
#4 RELAX!!!! Everyone is so happy that you agreed to do this, that they are just happy to be there. I always do abolutely EVERYTHING I can ahead of time, so that I dont have to be away from my guests!!! 

You will do great!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Make everything you can ahead of time. Write out a schedule! Include when things need to go into the oven, how long it will take to prep, etc. Don't forget to think about how you will get everything to fit into the oven. It gets tricky when you need to cook multiple dishes at once and they are all at a different temperature!

This is the first time in many years that I'm not cooking. I am happy to be going to a friend's house this year.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree that you should plan ahead. Also, there are alot of things you can do a day or two ahead, like the side dishes, etc. You seem to me to be a very organized person, so I am sure you (and Michael) will have everything under control. If all else fails, you can cater it. :biggrin1:


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh WOW! what fun...........the only thing I would suggest is start EARLY. Thanksgiving is my holiday that I cook for.........well one year I messed around and was running a little behind. I kept telling my husband something was wrong with the dressing....just didn't look right. Well low and behold my stove went OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sure everything will be wonderful. Something we do however is I provide the turkey, ham, dressing, and some sides and then each person brings something small to eat so everyone can have a variety and also get other great recipes from others. Enjoy it will be a blast!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you all. Marie, there will be no talk of politics...If someone else brings it up -- I am going to quickly shove a drink in their hands. ound:ound:ound: cheese peas? do share!

Laurie, I was hoping you would post with advice... I know you entertain a lot.
Tell me about sterno plates? one of me big worries is keeping things hot. 

I do have people bringing stuff... I am only doing the turkey, stuffing, squash and cranberry sauce and some appetizers and the drinks, I have assigned everything else. The hard part is going to be oven space. I will do a buffet. 

I can fit 12-14 at my dining rooming table and I have a folding table that will fit 6-8 but my sister says I need to make the tables the same size- so people don't feel they are at the inferior table...But i just don't think I have the space to make it work. 

I feel a little better tonight. I made a big decision to use paper plates... I really didn't want to. But I have 2 place settings short of 20 and oh my would that be a clean up. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
How fun...you have alot of good advice, the only thing I can think of that has not been mentioned is check your silverware and dishes and be sure you have enough of everything, serving spoons etc. I cook and prepare everything I can the day before, set the table the night before. 

I going to try a smoked turkey this year (from the butcher...the gal said all I have to do is heat it up), I always have trouble getting the turkey unfrozen in time.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy, Goodluck and may the force be with you! 

Ryan


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, Missy. Even at my age and stage in life, I still become a basket case when entertaining in my home. I wish I had better advice, but the wine suggestion is good.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The wine suggestion reminds me of some friends that have found their way of dealing with stressful relatives at holidays. At dinner when someone says something uncomfortable, they opt to take a drink of wine instead of replying. Both say that by the end of the evening, they don't even care what that person says and they haven't contributed to any ill will. LOL!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Missy I don't have that much to add since I'm a vegetarian, and no I don't get a Tofurky!  However, we usually dine with my dad's side of the family. The men are "in charge" of the turkey and they always cook it on a charcoal grill (they like the taste and manliness of grilling and they put the whole bird on there so it frees up oven space inside the house) and my dad is in charge of "carving" it. I make a "mean" squash gallette, which you can make ahead of time and just "heat." It's like fancy squash pie, lots of butter and when you bake your squash you roast garlic inside of the squash cavities and then "squeeze" the garlic into your gallette filling. It's so yummy! 

Best of luck to you!

Kimberly, I love your wine story. I am a nervous wreck when it comes to entertaining...and thus I make sure I have a glass of wine whilst prepping (or maybe 3 glasses...) just to settle myself down.


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

I can't believe no one asked for the recipe for the cheese peas............... do you share that?????
Suzy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kimberly-I love your idea of taking a drink instead of replying to someone! LOL We never seem to have disagreements but we'll have plenty of wine. 

DH will smoke our turkey but finish it in the oven. Luckily we have double ovens and a warming drawer so we have plenty of space to keep everything warm.

I wouldn't stress over it, whatever happens will happen and even if there is a boo-boo it will give you something to laugh about next year! I still get teased about stuff. HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Suzy said:


> I can't believe no one asked for the recipe for the cheese peas............... do you share that?????
> Suzy


and the cheese cake


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, Cicero is wanting to sneak in with your in-laws so he can come play with Jas and Cash.

It sounds like you have good advice and I'm sure you will have a wonderful time. We do cakes and pies two days before -- some foods the day before -- main things the day of. We have about 45 people and each family brings dishes. LOTS of food...but we are so into talking and telling stories that the food is not the big thing. You will have a wonderful time just having all your family with you! Enjoy and make a great memory!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy, how are you handling this with all your food allergies. I am hosting Thanksgiving dinner also, but we are not having the traditional dinner.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

My grandparents host 40 people every year for Thanksgiving. It is my absolute favorite holiday! Those of us in the family who still love running get up early, and we head over to the Manchester Road Race in CT, where we race 5 miles in sun, snow, or freezing rain. Then we join in at a kegger in the parking lot near the finish line, and afterwards my grandpa piles the runners into his Suburban and brings us all back to his house so that we can shower and get ready for the feast. We have to have 3 huge turkeys for that many people! Luckily, my grandparents own a supermarket. I have a huge smile on my face now!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kristin, I think you might win the prize for having the most *fun* on Thanksgiving. 

I think when you have a large gathering it's hard not to have lots of fun. At ours, all the below 20's are outside playing football and having a ball and some of them don't even care about eating. :biggrin1: We have 2 turkeys and a whole ham - plus every veggie you can think of. Now I'm hungry!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, you'll do great. 
We once hosted a Christmas dinner for 27 people and our house is not that big. DH brought home tables and chairs and tablecloths from the hotel where he works and we had our dining room table, a table in our living room (living room and dining room are one large room), and a table in what would be our entry way. I used some really pretty, heavy duty, holiday paper plates and plastic utensils but glass wine and water glasses. We served buffet style and it worked out great. 
My favorite parties are my dog parties though. No stress and lots of dogs to play with!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am hosting Thanksgiving for the first time also! (although we are doing it on Sunday, with my family) We always go to my dh cousin's house on Thanksgiving, and this year my parents will be in So. Ca with my grandma so we will be celebrating with them on Sunday. There will be 12 people here, which may not seem like a lot, but I live in a postage stamp-sized house! We will be moving the loveseat out of the livingroom so we can put a table in there! ound: I can't wait, it will be fun.
Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I will be hosting Thanksgiving this year as well. I think I will have 12-15 people. Everyone is familiar with our house and space so it'll be a buffet style and quick:bolt: scurry to grab a preferred spot. I actually very rarely sit down as I grab and help and get this or that---but Mom and I usually hang out in the kitchen and gab and eat anyways. I'm looking forward to it--although the real stress will hit next week.ound:

None the less--it'll be fun. I envy all of you with the space/open floor plans to have a formal setting. In our house the rooms are small and seperated--but it works for us.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

KristinFusco said:


> My grandparents host 40 people every year for Thanksgiving. It is my absolute favorite holiday! Those of us in the family who still love running get up early, and we head over to the Manchester Road Race in CT, where we race 5 miles in sun, snow, or freezing rain. Then we join in at a kegger in the parking lot near the finish line, and afterwards my grandpa piles the runners into his Suburban and brings us all back to his house so that we can shower and get ready for the feast. We have to have 3 huge turkeys for that many people! Luckily, my grandparents own a supermarket. I have a huge smile on my face now!


I'm smiling too! What a blast. I hate running, but I'll go help in the kitchen if we can get our families to adopt each other!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I love Flylady.com and also SavingDinner.com. Both of these ladies always have good ideas for cooking and being organized. Flylady has an example of her schedule for Thanksgiving dinner on her site right now. It helps me to read how other folks actually plan and what, specifically, goes into making the plan. You can check it out HERE.

Leanne Ely (savingdinner.com) actually has a book with holiday recipes and fill in the blank plans and schedules...I love it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

kRISTIN - I have to say that your day sounds like a BLAST!!! How fun! 
Amy - I always have a glass of wine when I am cooking. I love to cook, and love to entertain, and a glass of wine just makes it more fun Although I must sound like the "GAlloping Gourmet" - anybody remember him???:biggrin1:

Missy - You dont need to make the tables the same size, and for saying that to you - she has to sit at the smaller tableound: I have spent a week trying to establish a seating chart, and my nieces and nephews make little turkey name plates, so I decide where everyone sits. I line my kitchen counter with 4-5 long sterno dishes in the metal tins -one big one, with two smaller tins inside. I put everything in there, prior to everyone sitting down.
This way it all stays warm while we have our appetizer. Tradition in my family, is that we have fruit coctail in a beautiful glass, looks like a martini glass. AS a kid it was always the canned stuff - now my MIL makes it from fresh fruit & it is fabulous. Then we do our toast and prayer and all get up to get our food from the kitchen. Even though I am doing a , 22-24lb turkey, my Mom is going to also do a turkey breast so we dont run out. sister makes tons and tons of fabulous pies from scratch. This year, due to my arm still healing, everyone is pitching in and bringing more stuff than ususal, and I have "been told" I am not allowed to do the dishes -I have to sit!! What a treat!!! All my dishes and silver need to be done by hand, cant go in the dishwasher - so I am happy to sit it out!!!! You will do great Missy!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yea, and one more thing - my nieces and nephews are going to ask everyone to write down something that they are thankful for, and we will put them in a dish, and we all take one out and read it!! Something they learned in Sunday school - and a cute idea! It keeps the idea of Thanksgiving in our minds!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get back sooner for the 

Cheese Peas Recipe

I put this in the crock pot on low for 3 - 3 1/2 hours.

6-8 cans LeSeur Peas - drained
1 large box of Velveeta
3 jars pimentos - drained
3 cans mushrooms - drained

Do not spray or grease crock pot.

Start with a layer of peas
Then add pimentos and mushroom layer
Then add layer of Velveeta

Keep alternating till all ingredients are used.

The trick to this - you DO NOT STIR AT ALL.

It will all melt together and they are yummy!!!

MOST IMPORTANT - it has to be LeSueur Peas


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow-- thanks all.... 

Kristen, your T-day sounds like a blast. 

Dale, please do hitch a ride with the In laws ...I would so love to meet you and Cicero. 

Marie, thanks for the cheese peas!!! YUMM

Julie, my house is not set up for a formal set up either...we will be doing buffet but I will try to have table seating for most. The biggest problem with my house is the kitchen is very separate so the cook and helpers aren't able to join in the fun... 

I borrowed a fondue warmer for the gravy-- but everything else will have to stay warm on it's own. 

Laurie, I love the idea of real dishes...but I gave up on that idea... I got really pretty square paper plates with a gold boarder and then found plain black plastic plates to add support and use sort of as chargers... it looks kinda cool. And then I won't be washing til midnight. 

I am looking forward to it...feeling less stressed. I get to take a lot of the week off, which is an unexpected bonus, we are ahead of schedule at work. 

Keep the tips coming.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - there is nothing wrong with the paper plates!!! They sound pretty! 
I got the sterno servers at Costco, along with a full box of the sternos - they were one of the best investments I had ever made!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Drug the appetizers, then when they fall asleep at the table, take away the dishes, put some half eaten desert with some coffee, then wait for them to wake up. Then you throw in the "wow I can't believe you guys ate sooooo much that you fell asleep...". Nice and easy and no dinner to cook or serve. Best of all hardly any dishes to clean


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Marie,
Now I want to know about the Pumpkin roll. Thanks for the cheese peas.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This is to die for:

Pumpkin Roll

Beat together:

3 eggs
1 cup sugar
3/4 cup flour
1 teaspoon soda
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
2/3 cup pumpkin

Grease Jelly Roll Pan (10x15) and cover with wax paper.
Pour the mixture over the wax lined pan and spread evenly.
Sprinkle 1/2 cup chopped pecans over top
Bake 350 degrees for 13-15 minutes.

Moisten towel (not terry cloth) sprinkle towel with powdered sugar.
When cake is done immediately turn onto moistened towel.
Leaving wax paper on - roll up jelly roll style with the towel.
Allow to cool (I will even put it in the fridge for a while)

Prepare Filling:

2 teaspoons butter (soften)
1 - 8 oz cream cheese
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup powdered sugar

Cream together.

Unroll the jelly roll. 
Peel off wax paper.
Spread Filling evenly.
Roll up and refrigerate until ready to serve.

I normally wrap mine in aluminum foil - freeze it and put it out
1 hour before serving.


This is really a wonderful jelly roll.

Don't let it scare you - it is really easy to make. This
is one of my favorites.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Marie,
Thank you, boy does that sound wonderful. I am going to have to give it a try and please tell me it is non fattening because it takes so much energy to make.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Elaine,

Oh the rolling it up burns the calories!!!ound:ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG...the Pumpkin Roll is a must have. Once you make them you will never stop and everyone will beg you for them. They freeze great. I divide mine so I can make two smaller ones...can do and freeze ahead...and give them for Christmas gifts to mailman, hairdresser, etc. Now everyone expects them. Ladies...do the pumpkin roll.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

My daughter and I will do an assembly line.

We will make 10 or more in one day. Freeze them and I drop them off
to friends, have one for an unexpected guest or take on the run.

I have the easiest and best Banana Nut Bread Recipe, too. It freezes well and I do the same with it.
It's not a roll. It's just one I bake in different size pans.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Tip: We have tables we set up for the food and I use my heating pad to place under the tablecloth for something I want to keep nice and warm -- like dressing or candied yams.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay Marie....time to post the Banana Nut Bread Recipe :biggrin1: I do a Carrot Cake in the mini loaf pans for gifts also. I use the Coconut Pecan icing instead of the cream cheese icing. Sooo easy and delicious!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This is wonderful, too!

Terrifically Easy Banana Bread (with nuts if desired)

1 Duncan Heinz *White* Cake Mix (needs to be white)
(I have used Pillsbury, too)
1 small *instant* vanilla pudding mix
4 mashed bananas (medium size)
4 eggs
1/2 cup oil
3/4 cup Nuts - if desired

Mash bananas, add eggs and oil. Mix well. Add cake mix and pudding mix.
Mix only until well blended.

Grease and flour small loaf pans or 2 medium size bread loaf pans.

Bake at 350 degrees
45 minutes or until center is done.

Freezes well.

I normally make the individual size loaf pans. I think this recipe will make
about 5/6 of them. Bake them all in the oven at the same time.

I keep these in the freezer to for unexpected guests. I can throw one in a gift bag and wallah!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh yea, and one more thing - my nieces and nephews are going to ask everyone to write down something that they are thankful for, and we will put them in a dish, and we all take one out and read it!! Something they learned in Sunday school - and a cute idea! It keeps the idea of Thanksgiving in our minds!


I love this thread...thank you Marie for the pumpkin roll recipe, I am going to try that and I love you idea from Laurie to write down *something we are thankful for*... do you do this before dinner or after?

I also like the weekly/daily schedule and of course the glass of wine while cooking

Iam having dinner for 15 +, so it is nice to get some ideas..

Thank you Missy for starting the thread and HAPPY THANKSGIVING to everyone.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Maire, I might have to try that pumpkin roll for sure this year!!!! 

I think you can do it any time you want. We try to do the writing before dinner, and then draw it sometime while we are all seated. If we wait till later, the kids have a tendancy to wander off & then the "idea" is lost on them, and of course, they are the ones that have to learn about being Thankful!! The little ones always say the prayer, and the head of the hosting household always does the toast! They sound like silly things but it would be strange to have a Thanksgiving without them. 
We usually watch the parades but this year my nieces boyfriend is coming, and his father is a judge at the big dog show in NYC so we will be watching the dog show


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay, how about the recipe for the cherry cheesecake. It's my favorite. My SIL is doing dinner :whoo: I'll be doing the appetizers and some of the desserts. We're keeping it low key, lots going on with my parents right now. My husband's brother and his family will be here from PA. They're moving to Brazil in December so we won't see them for awhile. It should be fun.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
How are you doing? I forgot how much work there was to do...I did yard work this morning, grocery shopping, cleaning house.

I have now 16 people coming and it keeps increasing daily. I am trying not to get nervous this year over the event and just have fun with it.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am entering this discussion late, but I have hosted Thanksgiving for 25 and they were week end guests. Here are my tricks:
1. Plan ahead including 2 different grocery lists--the one you shop for a few days ago and the one you need to buy the day of. 
2. Write down what time you plan on doing everything on Thanksgiving and things that will be done the day before.
3. Look for alternatives to the oven: what can be done ahead and warmed in the microwave? what can be done on the grill, crockpot, or stovetop?
4. Plan what you will serve every dish in. I know this sounds silly, but I started having big Thanksgivings when I was a newlywed and did not own a lot of serving peices.
5. I have served big dinners without doing 100% buffet. Can you put Turkey at each table and pass the side dishes? Buffet is up to you, but people eat more when the food is passed to them.
6. Serve all the drinks you want a head of time, but do not partake until dinner is on the table.
7. You may need some help at the last 10 minutes when the turkey needs to be carved, the potatoes mashed, gravy made, etc. Recruit ahead of time. 
8. I use my best china for Thanksgiving regardless of the number of guests. I borrow china if I need to do so.
9. When I was first married, my refrigerator space was limited, so I offered to watch the house of a neighbor in exchange for using their refrigerator.
10. When dinner is complete, I let my hubby and my guests know that my job is done. I do not care how the dishes get washed, but it is not my job. (I have served 25 Thanksgiving dinners with this rule without a problem. I go for a walk with the dogs/kids/whoever)

If you need a recipe or an alternative way to cook something let me know--I may have some advice.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Philly New York Cherry Cheesecake

1 cup graham cracker crumbs
1 cup plus 3 tablespoons sugar - divided - used separately
3 tablespoons butter or margarine, melted
5 packages (8 oz each) Philadelphia Brand Cream Cheese, softened
3 tablespoons flour
1 tablespoons vanilla
3 eggs
1 cup sour cream
1 can (21 oz) Cherry Pie Filling

Mix crumbs, 3 tablespoons sugar and butter, press onto bottom of
9 inch spring form pan. Bake 350 for 10 minutes

Beat cream cheese, 1 cup sugar, flour and vanilla with electric mixer on
medium speed until blended. Add eggs, 1 at a time, mixing on low speed
just until blended. Blend in sour cream. Pour over crust.

Bake at 350 for 65 minutes or until center is almost set. Run knife
aroound rim of pan to loosen cake; Cool before removing rim of pan.
Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight. Top with pie filling.

Makes 14 servings.


Note: You don't have to do this but when I bake the cake I will put the spring form pan on a cookie 
sheet and put about 1/4 inch of water on the cookie sheet for moisture while cooking.


This is really easy and taste WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all: doing allright!!! my compulsion a few weeks ago to deep clean has rubbed off on DH...so he is doing a wonderful job cleaning the house without me asking...:biggrin1today it is the windows and 20 degrees outside...we had our deck sanded and stained and had red dust everywhere) I think I have everything all set...we picked up our 26+ lb turkey yesterday! OMG. we had to take drawers and shelves out of the frig and put it on the bottom and Cash has been pawing at the fridge ever since

I wanted to share this roasted, mashed butternut squash recipe--- I have made it every Thanksgiving for the past 5 years. It can be made ahead of time and even frozen... I am making mine today.

It is from The Barefoot Contessa's Family Style Cookbook.



> MASHED BUTTERNUT SQUASH: serves 6 (I double)
> 
> 2 medium butternut squash (4-5lbs total)
> 6 tablespoons butter (3/4 stick) unsalted melted
> ...


My own touches....I also add a bit of cinnamon, nutmeg, clove and ginger for an Indian pudding taste. I have also by accident let it brown...and it still tastes good...almost camelized. I don't have a food processor...so I just use a hand blender. And most importantly I buy the squash all cut up...

It is the best butternut squash you have ever had... The roasting makes it so sweet and makes the texture a bit creamier than boiled butternut squash.

All I have left to figure out now is the centerpieces and I am torn between bowls of fruit or flowers... But the decorating is the fun part for me. I guess I will see what moves me on tuesday or wednesday when I go to get them.

How are you all doing?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

rohhh ohhh!!! just re-arranged our living room to try and fit a 2nd table....not going to work! So I guess it will be buffet, find your own corner, meal. We can fit up to 14 tightly at the dining room table. So there's the coffee table and the ottoman... and a little table in our sun room (the boys room--but it is cold in there) ... It's funny I never realized how small our house was before. I have had up to 50 people in our house for a party where all the food was put on the table and people wandered...but trying to seat 20 people is hard.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Can you move some LR furniture into the garage or elsewhere so the 2nd table will fit?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cheryl, that is a good idea. We considered that, but it is actually a long day of appetizers and socializing and of course watching football and desert, we decided to leave the living room in tact to encourage socializing. With buffet, there are always stragglers so I suspect there will be 2 shifts at the table. just going to have to be casual. I will do formal Holiday meal another time with fewer people. I am so impressed with your organization though.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy, Is your dining room off of your foyer?? I initially was going to do a table going in to the foyer from the dining room, and a table in the kitchen which is attached on the other side, but my kitchen is big enough to do the two tables, and the buffet dishes, and the dining room table. But you could do a table into the foyer. My family has this "strange" tradition of always being "on top of each other" so we have to see each other, to make the toast, and do the prayer, etc etc. Thats what you get from coming from are really lare family who has done EVERYTHING TOGETHER for years and years. 
I just realized that it is Sunday night and I still have not even written out my grocery list - I guess I better do it!! I dont know if I am going to have time to do the pumpkin roll for Thanksgiving, but I am sure going to try to make it next week!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Missy--if you are willing to set a table at the last minute, you can always assign a couple people to rearrange the furniture--meaning, remove the couch (or whatever is necessary)from the LR and set up the table. I guess you have figured out that I would like everyone together when they are giving thanks for the fabulous dinner you have prepared.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, Cheryl, you are both so sweet. I think we will all gather and give thanks before I "open" the buffet. My foyer is 4 X 4 LOL... and off the living room. It's an old cape style house. bigger than most of it's time. but still small. to move the living room furniture I would have to move the dining room furniture...or block the bathroom. But if we have a heat wave (it's 20 degrees tonight) we can open the door from the dining room and set a table up on the deck and we would sort of be in the same room... 

I wanted it to be a sit down at first, but you know coming from a large family we are used to buffets... and they have their own charm too. 

Now if I could just feel as confident about the Turkey.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You will do fine!!! Turkeys cook themselves (as long as you thaw them, clean them and put them in the oven). I can't wait to hear all the stories after the gatheirng.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a question---I've always cooked my turkey traditionally in my oven,and my oldest has also deep fat fried it in a cooker outside...but this year I wanted to go more traditional. I'm getting a fresh turkey in the 12-14 pound size and have in the past used one of those Reynolds cooking bags to keep in the moisture....I have a new roaster I bought for my oldest son's graduation, and so my question is--can I use an oven bag in a roaster like that? Do you think the turkey will fit? I don't pick him up till Wednesday--but I love the idea of not tying up my oven with the turkey. Is there an advantage/disadvantage to using a roaster?:ear:

Also a tip I learned the hard way---
:redface: I clean my oven/microwave before the "day" :redface:
I have been humiliated before as my help discovered a dirty oven and a microwave that my kids used and splattered stuff all over on the inside. If you don't have kids/people using your things--you have an advantage!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the cheesecake recipe. I think I'll try to make that this week. Do I have to wait until Wednesday or can I do it tomorrow? 

I love the squash recipe too. Maybe I'll offer to make that as well. 

I will be making the cheesy peas recipe. It looks easy and can be made in a crockpot so that will save burner/oven space.

It sure will be a busy week. My Mom is home from the hospital and is staying next door in my brother's downstairs family room which has a bath attached. She isn't able to live alone right now. 

We're also bringing Dad home from the nursing home to have dinner with us. There will be 18 people for dinner. I am so grateful my SIL is cooking dinner. I'll do all the appetizers, a couple of sides and a few desserts.

Just trying to take it one day at a time and not stress about everything. And of course, remember to be grateful for all my blessings.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Centerpiece idea...buy the small pie pumpkins, they're very cheap, cut the top and hollow them out and use as a vase for fall flowers. Very inexpensive and they're low so you aren't trying to peer through them or around them. They look great on a nicely decorated table or a casual one, I even put one on my coffee table in the family room. They'll last for days and when you're finished with it you throw the whole thing away. 

We'll have 13 for dinner, adults in the dining room with kids in the breakfast room, only the kitchen in between so we can all see and hear each other. We stand together and pray before the meal and it's so much fun. Adults use china and kids use paper. My friend has the same china pattern as I do so if I need more, and have in the past, I borrow from her. We eat around 4 so I'll make a big breakfast and then we won't eat again until everyone is here.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving! Don't worry Missy, it will all go well and you'll have a great time. It's not really about the food anyway, more about who you spend the day with. :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving! Don't worry Missy, it will all go well and you'll have a great time. It's not really about the food anyway, more about who you spend the day with. :hug:


thanks Ann. this is so true.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> I have a question---I've always cooked my turkey traditionally in my oven,and my oldest has also deep fat fried it in a cooker outside...but this year I wanted to go more traditional. I'm getting a fresh turkey in the 12-14 pound size and have in the past used one of those Reynolds cooking bags to keep in the moisture....I have a new roaster I bought for my oldest son's graduation, and so my question is--can I use an oven bag in a roaster like that? Do you think the turkey will fit? I don't pick him up till Wednesday--but I love the idea of not tying up my oven with the turkey. Is there an advantage/disadvantage to using a roaster?:ear:
> 
> :ear: Does anyone know? :ear:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, are you talking about the electric roasters? My sister said that she has one and loves the way the turkey turns out, she said it is very moist. I have never used one though. She also said that she too uses the bags. I dont know if you can use them in the roaster or not, you could probably read the package and see what it says.

Missy - As long as you take the giblets out of BOTH ends, you should be fine!! I know that so many people forget to do both ends & they find a surprise inside! uke: No offense to those who use the giblets, but I for one find the outside garbage can REAL fast once I take them out!!! 

I love the pumpkin centerpiece idea, I have made three centerpieces for Thursday but I till hate one of them. Maybe I will try that idea - thanks!! 

Oh boy, I just found out from hubby that he actually ordered a 24-26lb turkey!!! I am gonna have to stuff and start it at like 4am


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Julie, here is a link that might help you using your roaster. I do think it's great to free up some oven time.

http://www.ochef.com/872.htm


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Laurie and Dale!:hug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

how did everyones Thanksgiving go??? My 4 yr old niece let Casper and Missy out the front door and they ran down the street...had to go running after them to get them, that was scary. 

Missy got into my mom's purse on the floor and when I look down on the floor Missy had all her gum and peppermint candy out on the floor...eating the gum, but I think she was chewing it and spiting it out.

I didn't burn any of the dinner, though...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good moring all!! My day was great! Got up at 4am to put the turkey in, then went back to bed. Crazy day with 21 people1! Lots of wine, food and laughts. My 24lb turkey was fabulous!! Puppys were a little out or sortsl
I only got one picture - cause I was a bit busy. This is my niece Emily with Lexi in her topknot for the holiday. Lily had one too but I never got a good picture.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is sound asleep next to us on the couch this morning, he's wiped out! We had 13 all together and he ran and played with the kids all day! From the time everyone arrived until they all left he was a wild man, so happy to see all the kids. He's exhausted! LOL

Our food was delicious, lots of laughing and fun so the day was a success.

Hope things went well for Missy yesterday.

I guess I have to go shopping now...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I fed 13 people too! Boy, am I tired after 2 days standing in the kitchen cooking and cleaning non-stop, I'm glad its over, lol..but it was fun and I do admit, I like cooking T-day dinner.

I hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanksgiving was fabulous. everything came out perfectly. But I did have a turkey emergency. The tin pan started leaking all those beautiful juices all over my stove...and I was so worried I would have a dry turkey...luckily it had only been in for an hours...called a neighbor...borrowed a pan. and all was right again. My Father In Law didn't feel well though and that was sad, he spent a great deal of the day in bed. But he feels better today and will get to sample all the left overs... 

The boys were exhausted. Still are. After everyone left and we were all settled in the livingroom... I had the scare of my life. Where was Cash? not like him not to be where all the action is... and all I could think is he walked out the door with someone by accident.... so we are yelling around the house, Cash!!! upstairs, downstairs, in closets... Well he had curled up in his FIL's bed and wouldn't move...not even for the word "treat."


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah Missy! So glad it went well. We had a tired puppy last night too, he's still being lazy today.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, I'm glad you had all your family with you and the day turned out great for you. I'm sorry your FIL didn't feel well but I think Cash is showing him "you have to love a Hav." You better watch or Cash might be sneaking to Ga with your FIL.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I've been really sick the past three days with a bad head cold so I sent my family off to my aunt, and later his mom, without me. Thank goodness Sophie, my little cuddlebug, stayed home with me...although she couldn't understand why I wouldn't take her for a long walk. I spent much of my time on the couch in front of the tv going through a box of tissues (not to mention the maxi-pads to cover my little sneezing and coughing problem:redface. Sophie would get bored, whine and bring her toys to play tug and fetch, and I obliged so at least she got some excercise! Since I wasn't exposed to all the food, and frankly, really wasn't all that interested in eating, I'm probably one of the few who will lose weight this week! My DH did bring me back a piece of pumpkin pie....yum!

eace:

Congratulations Missy on your hosting success:whoo:!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry that you were so sick for the holiday. If it were me, I think I would have stayed home too! 
Missy - I am so glad that all went well!!! I knew you would have no problems.
I wonder how Julie ended up doing her turkey??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lynn, that would really scare me! I'm glad you caught them with no mishaps. That's great that everyone's Thanksgiving went well. Our Thanksgiving was good here... we had a great meal and I was cooking from 9am until 7pm when dinner was served, but it was worth it.  Here are some pictures of the table, turkey (apricot glazed), and a pic of DH, me, Kubrick and my sister.







And before anyone asks, I know that's a lot of food for 4 people, but we love leftovers over here.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lina,
Your table looks beautiful, I love the pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH LOVES leftovers! We didn't have too much but enough for him to make turkey chili yesterday so he'll be happy for a few days now. 
Lina-Your table looks beautiful, nice photos as always!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beautiful spread, Lina! That is a lot of food for 4. But, it is Thanksgiving!

Your turkey looks perfectly done!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, your table is beautiful. We love leftovers, too, and that's the trouble with not cooking for Thanksgiving. I love turkey, and we had almost as many desserts as there was food.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful table Lina. I am glad everyone had a great thanksgiving. I have to say I am glad it is over. My FIL was feeling so much better yesterday and they hit the road just a little while ago. But not before we put our Christmas tree up. It is a little early for us...but it was nice to do it with my MIL. and it is BEAUTIFUL. pictures to follow. I meant to take pictures of our spread on T-day...but I totally forgot.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Carolina----Leftovers are one of the best things about having Thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks all! Yeah, leftovers are a MUST. I love having them for days later and then moving on to turkey sandwiches. YUM. 

Missy, can't wait to see your tree!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Our Thanksgiving was altered,as my Mom and step dad were coming and I was counting on her to make the dressing and bring the pies......but we had an evening meal without them being able to attend,I did it all myself and even made an apple pie from scratch the morning of. Everything turned out delicious and I was pleased I could do it myself and pull it all off. I cooked and baked and did crap loads of dishes.....but it was a great success! 

I did chicken out on using a roaster.....and used a reynolds cooking bag and my oven instead..and it turned out very nice and moist.

Sounds like you all had a great Thanksgiving!:thumb:


----------

